# Electric Vehicle Conversion Convention 2011



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*EVTV Motor Verks Drag Racing Event Sanctioned by ECEDRA is posting*
*"$2500 Winner Takes All" purse for full-bodied.*
*EV with Lithium batteries (no rails, no bikes) for the drag race in this week's show!*​


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

It is very odd that these postings don't mention Jack and EVTV. 
Ron, you are not the organizer, but these posting make it seem that you are.
Gerhard


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

GerhardRP said:


> It is very odd that these postings don't mention Jack and EVTV.
> Ron, you are not the organizer, but these posting make it seem that you are.
> Gerhard


I am curious, do you need glasses? It says EVTV _MotorVerks_ all over the post. It also clearly says ECEDRA is only sanctioning the drag racing event. So, since you have selective vision, let me explain:

Jack Rickard's EVTV is organizing HIS event. ECEDRA will sanction the drag racing. We will safety check all vehicles, assist in racing procedure, and record all results.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

A post about the conference is on AutoblogGreen.


----------

